# Spadefish fly



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)




----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Thanks Ted that was funnyish 
This is my first attempt at a jellyfish fly. When I catch a spadefish on it I'll send it to you in news paper, the Sicilian way Gumba


----------



## shb (Oct 29, 2013)

Nice, your on the right track.

try palmering you marabou backwards so it umbrellas out like a spinnerbait skirt.


and and as sparse as possible.



maybe some knotted light mono as tentacles.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

shb said:


> Nice, your on the right track.
> 
> try palmering you marabou backwards so it umbrellas out like a spinnerbait skirt.
> 
> ...


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

Here you go, Tom.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

FlyBy said:


> Here you go, Tom.
> View attachment 77512


I spit coffee everywhere...thanks!


----------



## Plantation (Nov 24, 2015)

Tie on some cigarette cellophane (the clear wrapper), or my favorite just glob your hook in clear silicon.


----------



## wardicus (Jun 3, 2013)

Is this for real ?


----------



## Newman (Jan 22, 2018)

Plantation said:


> Tie on some cigarette cellophane (the clear wrapper), or my favorite just glob your hook in clear silicon.


This has worked for me.
I attach cellophane with a red rubber band.


----------



## Gervais (Nov 28, 2016)

Will spades come to the surface? I’ve shot a few but never tried with hook and line. If you keep them they have a large bloodline from what I remember. Decent eating but not the best.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Newman said:


> This has worked for me.
> I attach cellophane with a red rubber band.


How plastic wrap. It looks the same


----------



## Newman (Jan 22, 2018)

Gervais said:


> Will spades come to the surface? I’ve shot a few but never tried with hook and line. If you keep them they have a large bloodline from what I remember. Decent eating but not the best.


Sometimes they are floating around on surface.
Can also be chummed up with jellyball pieces, or whole jellyballs impaled on weighted metal coat hanger dropped down and raised as they begin chomping in it..

Don’t put jellyballs in blacked out well of pogies...


----------



## Newman (Jan 22, 2018)

permitchaser said:


> How plastic wrap. It looks the same


Likely any clear plastic bag would work..
Especially if chummed up.


----------



## Gervais (Nov 28, 2016)

Newman said:


> Sometimes they are floating around on surface.
> Can also be chummed up with jellyball pieces, or whole jellyballs impaled on weighted metal coat hanger dropped down and raised as they begin chomping in it..
> 
> Don’t put jellyballs in blacked out well of pogies...


Good to know. You think some sparse UV fiber would work to make a legit fly?


----------



## Newman (Jan 22, 2018)

M


Gervais said:


> View attachment 77580
> 
> 
> Good to know. You think some sparse UV fiber would work to make a legit fly?


Maybe.
Clear plastic easy to come by, cheap, and effective..


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

This should work but the hook may be to big. It floats on the surface so from below.....


----------



## johnmauser (Sep 9, 2009)

Hey guys the jellies the spadefish are eating in NC are cannonball jellies.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cannonball_jellyfish
Generally something the size of a grape and just white and cottony will work for a fly, even though the cannonball jellies are about the size of a grapefruit.

Those blue disc flies are great imitations of blue button jellies, but that's not what the spadefish are feeding on here.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Porpita_porpita


----------

